# WTB: Seiko NH35/36 movement



## pauluspaolo

*WTB: Seiko NH35/36 movement*


View Advert


Hi all, I have a project watch which needs one of these movements - does anyone have one they no longer need or know where I can get one from (preferably in the UK)? I know they're available on eBay for £40ish but most of these are in China & I'd rather not have to wait weeks for it to arrive &/or get lost in the post (as has happened to me in the past)?

I'm not too bothered if the movement is used/still in a watch or new as long as long as it's working well.

Please send me a pm if you have something suitable.

Many thanks :thumbs_up:




*Advertiser*

pauluspaolo



*Date*

14/10/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£40



*Category*

Wanted


----------

